# Truth / Reality about Cambodia



## BigTed (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi All

hoping for a little objective perspective, if any of you good experienced folx find a moment.

We are currently in Thailand, alas the places we once loved so dear all seem to be sliding into the generic tourist trap abyss. Sedate friendly inexpensive bars have transformed into beer swilling, yob-filled hellholes. Sure we all have to make a living, but if we wanted to be surrounded by crass drunk westerners and pay western prices, we may as well have stayed where we were.

On to Cambodia. We have heard 2 types of review about Cambodia. Both highlight the abject poverty and corruption a person would have to deal with if deciding to live in the country.

The varying reports concern the safety and stability of the place. One set of travellers seem to believe that the place is a death trap where you are almost guaranteed to be robbed, shot, stabbed, murdered and so forth. That inadvertantly setting foot in the wrong kind of bar may implicate you as "the wrong kind" of tourist thanks to overzealous efforts on the part of external organizations. And all manner of other horror stories.

The other end of the spectrum suggests that foreigners, provided they conduct themselves with an amount of intelligence - dress local, utilize respect and so forth - are welcomed with open arms, rarely bothered - at least no more than one might expect to be bothered in any major city these days. That a person can go about their business and enjoy the culture, lovely surroundings, and live an inexpensive life free from the rat race back home.

Also, most of the reports we have read / been told relate to the capital city, perhaps there are other more appropriate destinations? We are a bit old to be out clubbing and negotiating with professional ladies and so forth - we simply enjoy and embrace asian cultures, maybe get a chunk of land and raise chickens or something.

In anticipation of "both are correct"  - we travel often and are not terrified of "different" - however I don't really want to go risking life and limb - whether that be thru violence, corruption or disease - simply to save a few bucks.

Does anyone out there have any good objective advice for us (myself and wife)? Your thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks and happy new year


----------

